# 1st Birthday!



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

We've had several dogs at home. Peppers is the tiniest, most loved and the little rascal among em all. Pepper celebrated her 1st birthday yesterday. Sorry a bit pic heavy, treat it as her birthday gift. lol

Doggie-bowl-cake!

















checking her cake...








She hates it to bits..








she cries and tries to remove it








Whoops, this is me with pepper.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

I noticed that her outfit matches her cake color. Also the last photo, she has an icing on her lip. hahaha.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cute Happy Birthday Pepper.


----------



## Goozin (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Peppers :cheer:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Pepper! You are an adorable tiny precious baby girl! Your cake looks yummy, and I love your hat!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

AWWWW, Happy birthday sweet one! I love the cake, how cute!!!!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

TLI said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Pepper! You are an adorable tiny precious baby girl! Your cake looks yummy, and I love your hat!


Thanks for the greeting. She loves the icing and I made the hat myself. hooray. lol


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEPPER! ccasion2: Great pics. Love the cake. What a cutie!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Your cake looks yummy.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy birthday! What a yummy cake!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

happy birthday pepper! that cake looks deelish. what was the topping...blueberries? o_o;yes that icing on the last pic made it so cute! hehe ^_^


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday. What a great cake.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> happy birthday pepper! that cake looks deelish. what was the topping...blueberries? o_o;yes that icing on the last pic made it so cute! hehe ^_^


Lol, the toppings that look like blueberry are rolled icing. They should look like dogfood. hahahaha.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww..Happy Birthday! :love5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sergeant Pepper said:


> Lol, the toppings that look like blueberry are rolled icing. They should look like dogfood. hahahaha.


oh wow it really looked like blueberries, das amazing


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> oh wow it really looked like blueberries, das amazing


pepper is precious! and what a fantastic cake! well, if you ever want a cake with blueberries on it, now you know how to put them on! lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Omg!! How cute is that cake!!! Happy birthday to the birthday girl!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

She's a darling tiny little girl! Happy Birthday Pepper!!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy birthday pepper  What an amazing cake!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm greeting. If your just in the neighborhood, we cld've sent you slices of Pepper's cake.


----------

